# Bostridge's Winterreise film



## SerbenthumInDerMusik (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you like this? 

Do you know of any similar music films (whatever the name is for this genre) like this one?


How can I change this to a "Question" topic?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I like it. More than that, my wife likes it. She doesn't listen to much classical, but putting it into a semi-dramatic context drew her in.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Before you post, select the "go Advanced" button and then select the ? icon from the list at the bottom of the page. 

You may be able to edit it now as it has not yet been 12 hours since you posted it. Try it with the "edit" button.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I see that didn't work with your title, only with your post. Moderators can edit titles; you can ask a moderator.

To put a question icon in your title, you use a similar procedure, but at the time you create your title.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

When I first saw it, about a year and a half ago, I vacillated between "it's over-the-top" and "I like it" before I finally decided, "it's kind of over-the-top, but I like it." The _song cycle itself_ is over-the-top, with or without footage of Ian Bostridge lying on the floor or slicing at the walls. Really - "this girl doesn't like me anymore, so I am going to wander forlornly out into the wilderness, see my despair in every facet of nature, relinquish all hope of ever being happy again, and gradually go insane." It is beautiful, but it is also the exceptionally melodramatic melancholy in which which the Austro-German Romantics specialized, and the film is actually quite well suited to that aesthetic/ethos/whatever. I think it works.

And Ian Bostridge and Julius Drake are fantastic musicians though you can of course hear them without watching the film. (Though I'm not sure you can hear them do _Winterreise._ Did Bostridge record it with Drake outside this film? I know he recorded it with Leif Ove Andsnes.)


----------



## SerbenthumInDerMusik (Nov 9, 2012)

Meaghan said:


> It is beautiful, but it is also the exceptionally melodramatic melancholy in which which the Austro-German Romantics specialized, and the film is actually quite well suited to that aesthetic/ethos/whatever. I think it works.


At first I didn't know what to make of it, is it an emo trip or what, but I got the feeling that it it mirrors well the Romantic sentiment in the end.

I think they two recorded it in concert as well.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

The movie is a bit odd I'll admit, but I think it works. Plus, they do an excellent job musically! I like the idea behind it, I think it'd be interesting to see similar movies made for other song cycles (can't think of any off-hand).


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I _love_ the movie! The whole thing is pleasantly available on YouTube. I listened to it in the background and peered over from my homework to watch snippets of it from time to time...it was great! Sort of a _Gesamtkunstwerk_-type of thing.


----------

